# Smallest lizard pets available?



## rextheleopardgecko (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi. I have been given a small viv that used to house a tarantula. I want a small lizard to put in it. Needs to be really small and preferably something that enjoys being handled. Any advice? thx for any replies.:mf_dribble:


----------



## aidenj123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Mourning geckos are cool small lizards. Tiny when young and pro at escaping! Worth looking at but wouldn't recommend handling as their skin is fragile. Most small lizards are really fast so abit hard to handle but is possible with time.


----------



## rextheleopardgecko (Apr 14, 2017)

thanks ill do some research.:2thumb:


----------



## aidenj123 (Jul 3, 2016)

Its okay, Interesting little geckos! : victory:


----------



## SlitherLMD (Mar 19, 2017)

rextheleopardgecko said:


> Hi. I have been given a small viv that used to house a tarantula. I want a small lizard to put in it. Needs to be really small and preferably something that enjoys being handled. Any advice? thx for any replies.:mf_dribble:





aidenj123 said:


> Mourning geckos are cool small lizards. Tiny when young and pro at escaping! Worth looking at but wouldn't recommend handling as their skin is fragile. Most small lizards are really fast so abit hard to handle but is possible with time.


but do thay enjoy handlings?

#howsmall


----------



## aidenj123 (Jul 3, 2016)

SlitherLMD said:


> but do thay enjoy handlings?
> 
> #howsmall



They can enjoy handling with time. 
but as you can see what you highlighted he/she said Preferably something that enjoys handling. I was throwing ideas out.
Its like any animal.. with time and patience any animal could enjoy handling : victory:


----------



## GeckoLeopard (Jun 2, 2017)

How big exactly is the viv?


----------



## ChrisEmptage (Jun 2, 2014)

you could try a leopard gecko or a crested gecko prehaps


----------



## Lunaleo (May 18, 2017)

Depends on viv size but I'd say leopard geckos are very nice animals to keep.


----------



## rextheleopardgecko (Apr 14, 2017)

No its to small. I have a leo and if I put him in that tank he would bareley be able to move.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

What size is the viv? 

All lizards, even small ones, require a temperature gradient across the viv - impossible in a very tiny viv. Also - as has been said before - small lizards tend to be very fast and flighty and don't enjoy being handled (do any lizards actually "enjoy" being handled? Some tolerate it better than others).


----------



## Ailsa29 (Jul 4, 2018)

rextheleopardgecko said:


> No its to small. I have a leo and if I put him in that tank he would bareley be able to move.


Chameleon gecko! I’ve got a little eurodactylodes vieillardi in a small tank - he handles quite well and is very cute. Not sure how available they are though.


----------

